# eMachines e627 Motherboard/USB



## jdostrander (Sep 15, 2010)

Over the first 4 months having my laptop both usb ports physically broke, the plastic pieces inside snapped, bending the prongs beyond use, how it happened is beyond me. So just recently I decided to remove one and solder in a new one, because having no usb ports on my laptop and being in school sucks. I successfully soldered in a new usb port, and it fits fine, reassembled the machine and turned it on, plugged in a usb light and It had no power, I confirmed with a multimeter and it has no voltage. I was told to look for a fuse, either green or orange, and most likely labeled F something. I found one, and tested it and its fine.

What else could be wrong? Anything I can fix? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jdostrander (Sep 15, 2010)

Alright after a few hours of tinkering i figured out that some how some way, my leads coming off of the usb are backwards, so I found an old usb cord, spliced it open, found a usb female, swapped my leads, connected the two data lines, plugged in my phone, and it recognized and started charging, and starting downloading drivers. If anyone has any idea how to swap the leads at the mobo that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## metrofella (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello, I would like to know were did you get the usb port, because I am having the same problem.


----------

